# Subject



## mikey00 (Aug 2, 2009)

Please help me guys. I broke a jaw adjusting retainer on my 4 jaw chuck the other day. Managed to remove the broken bits but have no idea how to fix it. The retainer is very hard I know this because I had the idea to drill a hole in the back thread it and pull it out, one whack on the center punch told me that weren`t gonna happen, flattened that point right out. Any suggedtions? :shrug:


----------

